# Tuna Trip Crew



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Anyone needing any crew for a tuna fishing trip this weekend let me know. I have been aching to get offshore for some tuna fishing. I am willing to split any expenses and work hard to clean up the boat and clean fish. I have offshore experience and my own gear. Please let me know about any possible overnight trips that may need a crew member. 832 623 2575

Thanks, Nathan


----------

